# Liver detox preferences and methods



## Ironbuilt (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm a liv-52 and milk thistle extract person and take throughout any cycle. Any one else have supplements or advice for the person in need ?


----------



## b12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Synthergine.


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 14, 2012)

b12 said:


> Synthergine.



:yeahthat:Check out some of the blood test results some of the users have posted, it's the best liver protectant out there!

Also they are giving away free Synthergine for posting your blood tests, read their offer!!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 15, 2012)

*******


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 15, 2012)

I am ordering some Liv52 from Alin in cpl days.  Only thing i ever used was milk thistle.
I was on pain meds for a while....drinkin vodka heavily....dbol for 6 wks...into winny for 4wls....then drols for 5 wks.....then anavar for 5 wks and got blood wrk and liver was perfect.
Dnt know how but it was.....tht was long time ago...thnk god.
I quit pain meds and drinking....but not the gear!!!  Lol
I stick to short "cycles" of orals now..except Proviron of course.  

I thnk godfather or formula on Alinboard ran Synthetics liver shit and had good results


----------



## b12 (Dec 15, 2012)

LuKiFeR said:


> ...I thnk godfather or formula on Alinboard ran Synthetics liver shit and had good results



I was thinking of dudcki27 and his 1400mg of tren + Synthergine. I know tren takes its toll on the liver!


----------



## striffe (Dec 15, 2012)

Ive never really taken orals, just injectables. So ive never felt that i needed any liver support. But i just started taking Var. Even though Var is considered a mild oral, should i be taking something for my liver?


----------



## b12 (Dec 15, 2012)

hijacked said:


> Ive never really taken orals, just injectables. So ive never felt that i needed any liver support. But i just started taking Var. Even though Var is considered a mild oral, should i be taking something for my liver?



Why not? What is your health worth to you? Is it worth the uncertainty, or the possible damage to an organ? 

And in the end, which would have been the most cost efficient?


----------



## Jello (Dec 15, 2012)

hijacked said:


> Ive never really taken orals, just injectables. So ive never felt that i needed any liver support. But i just started taking Var. Even though Var is considered a mild oral, should i be taking something for my liver?



I run Synthergine year round regardless of what I'm taking.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 16, 2012)

Synthergine is on my list after extensive orals I should have said and livercare and milkthistle and even dandelion extract. I like to mix it up but it's cheap insurance all year no matter what it is. I got only one liva ..


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 16, 2012)

Used Synthergine in the past and had a total of 3 blood tests showing each stage...I'll have to look it up from a long while back but it showed, IMHO, that Synthergine did in fact help return my liver values to great normal ranges.

I just did have an issue with one of my cats and her blood work and liver values were just OFF the charts!!  She couldn't eat and had zero energy...There was nothing conclusive other than possibly fatty liver disease or what have you but I adjusted dosages for her and she's been doing great on Synthergine...Blood work went from, she's prob. gonna die any day, to a totally diff. cat...She has so much more energy and personality today.  I'm grateful for what Synthergine did for her...Shit, that's one of my kids...kills ya to see them that sick!


----------



## Ironraider (Dec 16, 2012)

I've always used Liv-52...but I've heard nothing but GREAT things about  Synthergine...that I really need to give it a shot (no pun).  Looking forward to the results!


----------

